# Fitted today - Creations Motorsport 3" TIP



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Thought I'd take a punt on one of their 3" TIPs. Only £99 delivered, looks like the much vaunted original from Badger Bill but around half the price and, for that price differential, worth a punt in my book. So I did. This is the one: http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... hp?pid=422

No pics of it, but it came in a sealed plastic bag with a separate baggie of requisite Jubilee clips. They're only average quality, but I don't care; I'll be using JCS stainless steel ones anyway. 

Looks very much like a photocopy of the Badger5 one. Which it probably is. Initial thoughts were that it's good. A closer inspection showed the hose to be quite soft. A gentle squeeze down by the turbo had it compressing very easily. Don't remember the Forge one being that soft, and I doubt BB's one is either. OK, so after consulting The Oracle I figure it's still worth a go, and will just fit a JCS clip around the base to help keep its shape. Hopefully the improved air flow will mean it's not so keen on deforming in the first place. We'll see...

So, got all the existing TIP crap out. (Note: used TIP will be in the For Sale section later) Married up the supplied billet adapter to the turbo and... it won't fit. FAAAARK! No matter how I fiddle it, it won't go on. Great. Measured up the ID of the adapter and the existing hose. Hose: 53mm. Adapter: 51mm. So it's too small for the F*&KING TURBO. :evil:

OK, persevere. Lubed up the adapter with some gasket sealant and tried again. And slowly, sloooowly, with a lot of 'encouragement', it got on. Not all the way, but hopefully enough. I'd guess it's about 90% on:
















2nd photo is probably best. You can see the turbo vane, and the edge of the turbo is pretty much where the wee bit of oil is. The green/black stuff is the gasket sealant and there's about 3mm left showing on the adapter where I just couldn't get it to go on any further.

I tightned up the little grub screw holding the billet adapter on, and it eventually stripped something. So it's basically doing 4/5ths of f*&k all. But the adapter is on so tight I doubt it matters. :?

So, adapter on, TIP on adapter, JCS clip on to hold it in place, and how are we for location? Crap, is how we are. F*&king thing sits so low into the airbox it won't fit without serious trimming or pushing back - and the latter I really don't want to do as it kinks the hose down by the turbo. In Gentile (i.e. uncut :wink: ) mode, it looks like this:
































Hopefully you can see how low it sits. So, for an OEM replacement part, I needed to trim a good 3-4" off the MAF end - pretty much past the CM logo on the MAF end. Thought I'd trimmed too much at one stage, but it sits moderately nicely now with only a little pinch down by the turbo - hardly anything.

So, next battle is the 4 take-offs around the hose. And, guess what? They're in different locations. Most are OK, but require a little rejigging and hose cutting, and are on OK. But the TIP sits so low by the airbox there's almost no way I can run my DV relocation hoses they way they were - under the TIP. So a bit of fiddling and I've run them to the left, instead of under and to the right:
















Had to do it that way too cause if I did jam it under the TIP there's be no room to run my catch-can-to-TIP hose under there as well. Which I'll do tomorrow, as well as the breather-to-catch-can hose, both of which I left off for now, and will sort tomorrow.

So, summary for now:

Hose seems quite soft. Doesn't fill me with confidence, but hopefully will be OK thanks to a) JCS clip, and b) better flow.
Billet adapter is a total cnut to fit and should be 0.5mm bigger. And not on fully despite my best efforts.
Aux' hose take-offs are in slightly different places, esp' the DV-related one and the breather input. Makes life unnecessarily difficult.

Oh, and you will need the plastic insert in one of the original TIP take-off pipes, as the TIP hose is larger diameter than the hose that fits onto it. Not the N75, but the other small one behind it. Fortunately I kept it, and more fortunately was able to stuff it into the TIP. Sorry, no pic, but it's a bit of plastic that goes into the TIP about 3" and has a slash-cut end to it.

For £99 it's probably worth putting up with some of the not inconsiderable hassles, but for close to £200 you can (presumably) get one from BB that would be right first time. Or go the SFS route (apparently) and get an all-silicone one. At least twice I thought, sod this, send it back and get a refund. And was seriously tempted to put the HG-M one back on. But I've persevered, for better or worse. :?

Tomorrow I'll hook up the catch can into the TIP/breather take-off (swivelled out of the way in one of the above pics), go for a run and see what effect it's had on BHP/torque. Better be a shedload more horses for all the [email protected] I put up with today...


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice one Mondo. good learning curve for the rest of the gang, and well done for sorting it out......  [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## cookie (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice write up mondo, I'll be writing up my custom home brew 3" tip when I get back which in total came to just under £100 and fits my needs now and can be adapted in the future depending on how far i take the car!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Sounds good, cookie. TBH I'm quite disappointed with the CM TIP, but it's the 4th one I've had, it was cheap, it's 3" and the fecker's staying on. Until I go BT and get a custom all-metal job. :wink:

Mind you, if it comes off the turbo end you'll hear the swearing from Mars. :evil:


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

There's another thread about an ill-fitting CM hose (PCV) so not looking great for the group buy!


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

This is a little concerning, I'm in for one of these on the group buy...

In two minds now :?


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

This is disappointing as the hoses I bought from them are excellent and fit perfectly.
Is the TIP definitely for the right engine? I'm sure they do different ones. That same question applies to the other thread on the PCB hose too. If they're definitely the rights ones, it seems like their quality control isn't up to scratch :sad:


----------



## STUT (May 14, 2012)

Interesting read considering a group of us are looking at a group buy on these hoses. More feedback welcome


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Dunno about the other hoses, but looks like they only do one TIP and, from their website:

"...Models covered

Audi TT 225 BHP - Audi S3 225BHP- Seat Leon Cupra R 225 BHP, engine codes APY, AMK and BAM "

And I'm a BAM.

Before ordering it I rang them and asked how the billet adapter fitted to the turbo. I knew; just wanted to hear them say the words. Both the bloke I spoke to, and the 'mechanic' he passed me to, didn't know. But fair play to them, they said they'd get someone to call me back about it, which they did the next day and said the words I was expecting; small grub screw, use some sealant, fit adapter first, fit TIP to adapter.

You pays your money, you takes your chances. As I hopefully said above, for £99 delivered it was worth a punt. But with hindsight I suspect I personally should have saved the extra and got the original from Badger5. :?


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

QUALITY GUARANTEE - FULL MONEY BACK GUARANTEE IF YOU ARE NOT FULLY SATISFIED.

The above is quoted from their website, if your not happy with it mate send it back


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

For the record the Badger 5 Tip fits straight out of the box no messing at all. It comes with highgrip stainless clips and apart from trimming the odd stubb to suit your hose configuation there is nothing to do. It's a great bit of kit it took less than an hour to strip iff my old Forge TIP & CDA and fit the badger and JR cone filter that came with it

Still you pays your money.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I can also confirm the badger 5 adaptor fits better, the tip its self is quite soft and i had to cut it to get it to fit on the airbox. Sounds like its cheap for a reason. I would perfer a all silicone job like sfs.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

nilrem said:


> QUALITY GUARANTEE - FULL MONEY BACK GUARANTEE IF YOU ARE NOT FULLY SATISFIED.
> 
> The above is quoted from their website, if your not happy with it mate send it back


Agree, but it's on now, and I'll be damned if I'm taking the freakin' thing off now. :? 


Diveratt said:


> ...Badger 5 Tip fits straight out of the box...Still you pays your money.


Again, agree. BB's TIP costs more, but then, sounds like it's worth more. Hindsight (mine) is a wonderful thing. :? 


ian222 said:


> ...Sounds like its cheap for a reason...


See above. 

OK, so managed to do the last bit this morning - re-plug in my catch can. Made more difficult than necessary 'cause the TIP hose has moved from about 3:30 on the clock (as you face the bay) to about 6:00. Brilliant. So can't route it the way I was going to, and in fact had to fanny about some more, taking it straight up in front of the TIP, then across the top. Like this:
























And for some reason one of the elbows was a right [email protected] to get in the hose. Weird. Anyway, it's on.

Engine cover back on and, typical, it's a little tight in there with that new over-the-TIP hose:








And, doubly typical, its the join that was tighter than a whore's miniskirt I'm going to have to undo and chop 1CM off to give a bit more space in there. It never rains...

Cover back on and you'd never know I'd been:









Oh, and the quick logging run I went for this morning showed a massive improvement of... 2bhp. Off the scale on the effort/reward calculation, but not in a good way.  Still, 2bhp is 2bhp. At least that's what I'm telling myself.


----------



## JamesMorris (Nov 8, 2011)

I ordered my goodpack from Badger5 this morning and seeing this post now, I dont feel so bad about the price i paid


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Fat bird, You should be seeing more than 2 bhp it's maybe strangled with your air fiter of it need MAF/MAP reset. I'd pull the battery lead off and leave it for 10 minutes then go and have another run.

If i remember I got about 10 bhp from the badger TIP and another 6 from the JR cone filter over my CDA


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Cheers, Kevin. Might try that next weekend. Had the HG-M (mostly) 3" TIP so maybe it was pretty good already. But certainly worth pulling power, waiting 10, and going for another run.

The filter should be flowing nicely; that BMC twin cone jobbie has quite a large surface area. But maybe I'll take the airbox out and mod my 'MondoBox' a bit more.


----------



## charliett79 (May 13, 2012)

Sorry to hijack Mondo.

For those concerned, Creation have replied to a message I sent them regarding this and the GB. Its posted on page 5 of the thread. Hope it puts minds at rest and may help Mondo a bit.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Charlie (?),

No need to apologise. I know I could have returned the TIP but I really didn't want to reattach the TIP I'd just taken off, return the CM one, and either get a replacement or a different TIP and do it all again. Not my idea of fun. So I persevered and got there in the end.

Maybe I did get a 'bad 'un'. Trimming the MAF end (or any of the take-off ends) isn't a big deal, but that it sits so low in my OEM airbox is. The biggest hassle was the adapter. 0.5mm bigger diameter would have been perfect.

Probably worth the money, but personally I suspect I'd be happier with Bill's one. But at nearly £200 it's one helluva commitment.

Good luck with the GB. Just thought I'd post up one experience of fitting their TIP.


----------



## charliett79 (May 13, 2012)

Hi Mondo

I know where you are coming from, some jobs are a pain.

I passed on your review to them, they seemed pretty genuine in wanting to offer feedback etc. I know the 80mm TIP had a lot of work put into the R&D to ensure they wouldn't see many returned, and to be cheaper than the others.

I'm pleased you got there in the end.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Well done Mondo

I was sweating just reading about you struggling with your big pipe.... :wink: Sounded like a pig. Did you let the company know what a shit fit it was..... :? Did you try heating up the pipe?

Damien.


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

Seems CM "copy" B5 tip is litterally £99 worth of product does'nt it. Copied badly it seems :lol: :lol:

Made me smile at least

Those on a smaller budget may like the V3 B5 TIP coming soon... 8) and the V2.2 Premium Product has been revamped and flow improved yet further.

coming very soon............ to forums near you


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Thought you might enjoy reading read this, Bill.  Will keep an eye out on your up-coming TIP releases. Hell, it would only be the ... [smiley=idea2.gif] 5th TIP I'd have had.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mondo you are a TIP whore.....how many big girthy pipes do you want in your life??  I think you secretly like sweating and struggling with big big pipes... 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, my ride certainly does. :wink:


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Must admit it did make me laugh that in the group buy section a link was posted up of
fitting instruction from ASN ( bills TIP ),,,,cheeky :lol:


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

TT SMITHY said:


> Must admit it did make me laugh that in the group buy section a link was posted up of
> fitting instruction from ASN ( bills TIP ),,,,cheeky :lol:


more than cheeky

CM deserve everything which is headed their way
rip off merchants - who cant even do that properly

skanks

bitter? yep... enjoying their issue's - for sure..


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Bill,

When is v2.2 available?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

badger5 said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > Must admit it did make me laugh that in the group buy section a link was posted up of
> ...


I'm more than happy with my original V2 Bill, fits like a glove and worth every penny


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

What about this one it does no have the metal insert just narrows down by the turbo itself so should be

More easy to fit [smiley=argue.gif] for £125 or is this a waste of time money too [smiley=argue.gif]

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SFS-Silic...CarParts_SM&hash=item5ae7ddf5ae#ht_1919wt_853

Anyone got one of these on there 225 ????


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

badger5 said:


> CM deserve everything which is headed their way
> rip off merchants - who cant even do that properly


I totally disagree with that. How can they be rip off merchants? They're selling something that is of lower quality but at a greatly reduced cost. That's the same as just about every industry out there. You have a premium product and a cheaper copy. It's no different from a Mercedes and a KIA. KIA copy the innovations of the big makes like Mercedes and sell their cars at a massively reduced price.
There's room for both in the market. Those who are after the best will pay for it, those who are after a cheaper alternative won't.

CM's product looks like it's priced right to me. You pay less and have to piss about with it a little bit. That would suit me fine. There are others who want a hassle free fit and are willing to pay more to get it.

Don't take that as a personal dig Bill as I have bought products from you a few times over the last 8 years and always found them to be perfect. I'm just putting a little perspective to the marketplace ;-)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Nick 225TT said:


> What about this one it does no have the metal insert just narrows down by the turbo itself so should be
> 
> More easy to fit [smiley=argue.gif] for £125 or is this a waste of time money too [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> ...


Kaz and a few others are very happy with the SFS tip with great results.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

My sfs tip has been spot on


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

Was thinking about doing this as I have

£150 lying around in my tt fund at the moment

Is the 10 bhp or so gain worth the money do you even notice it :?:

I could order a green one to match the car :mrgreen:


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Garth said:


> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> > CM deserve everything which is headed their way
> ...


Or another way of looking at it why buy OEM parts for the TT when you can buy chinese copys :wink: 
no really each to there own i guess


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

TT SMITHY said:


> Garth said:
> 
> 
> > badger5 said:
> ...


It largely depends on ones wallet however most long term tt owners realise quite early a tt is not the cheapest car to run
If the parts are saftey critical then I would use oem but bling and stuff why not use Chinese they are very good at copying after All 

Check out this hose at only £ 38 with free delivery they have sold loads

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_5207wt_908


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Nick, those xo-xo-racing geezers are the same crowd I got my 80mm diameter 70mm-long alu' hose joiner from, for my stealth BMC-in-the-OEM-airbox job. No one in the UK did one. Was a bit sus' about buying from China but it turned up on time (from having come from t'other side o' planet) and was perfect.

You pays your money, etc. 

PS: Can anyone guess where I got the BMC filter from? Yep; Bill.


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

Garth said:


> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> > CM deserve everything which is headed their way
> ...


You can disagree as much as you like, and no hard feeling either. 

CM are pure copyists.... even down to the wording they use to sell theirs, is copied off mine. Really? How lazy?

Its a blatent copy, done badly. Yes its cheap... and is not made from the same quality materials, not precision, thats very evident by its inability in this op thread of not even fitting onto the turbo's intake.... laughable.

This is very much the case of buy cheap buy twice.

CM are just out to make a buck out of others "actual development" and have churned out a very poor immitation, riding on the back of the proven product which people are very happy with. The fake will bring a poor fit reputation, as it already has, and its only just been launched!

The real thing (B5 one) is not to be mystaken for this blatent, copy/fake, and I hope people see CM for what they are.

For those who want a lower cost unit, but majority of the gains of the existing products, you should like whats coming very shortly. V2 is now V2.2, and V3 will be at an affordable level for those happy with most of the gains the V2.2 gives.


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Badger do you do one for a 180 ? I'd rather pay once for quality and piece of mind .


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

1sttt said:


> Badger do you do one for a 180 ? I'd rather pay once for quality and piece of mind .


I'm afraid not. K03 cars are very limited for space between coolant pipes, gear cables etc to get a decent size down there..
It can be done, and I have done 3" TIP, billet onto hybrid K03 I run in our little lupo, but I needed to re-route coolant pipe and gear cables to make room for it. It becomes far more than a simple bolt on there. a right pia in fact to do.
sorry


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

badger5 said:


> Garth said:
> 
> 
> > badger5 said:
> ...


Bitter at them making it, or bitter about not patenting it?


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

GPT TT said:


> Bitter at them making it, or bitter about not patenting it?


annoyed at it being copied yes.. bitter is an overstatement..
and its Copyright which they have breached.. and wheels are in motion in that respect


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

badger5 said:


> GPT TT said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter at them making it, or bitter about not patenting it?
> ...


What is the patent for?


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

badger5 said:


> and its Copyright which they have breached.. and wheels are in motion in that respect


In that case, I take back some of my last statement. Making a cheaper version of something is fine, breaching copyright is not


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Bill got a rough release date for the v2.2 i want to upgrade from your v1 ? i want my turbo to ingest more air !!


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

TT SMITHY said:


> Bill got a rough release date for the v2.2 i want to upgrade from your v1 ? i want my turbo to ingest more air !!


1st colour will be blue's which are due anytime now


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

badger5 said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > Bill got a rough release date for the v2.2 i want to upgrade from your v1 ? i want my turbo to ingest more air !!
> ...


perfect cheers


----------



## stewbieTT (Jun 23, 2012)

Useful, unbiased comparison of 3in TIPs on Cupra net:

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=357351

My take on it would be that Bill's TIP is only £50 more than a copy that doesn't actually fit, so why waste your money - that's less than a tank of fuel's worth. A 3in TIP is worth 5-10BHP over a standard sized TIP, so £150 is a good bang for the buck in the 1.8T tuning stakes.


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

stewbieTT said:


> Useful, unbiased comparison of 3in TIPs on Cupra net:
> 
> http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=357351
> 
> My take on it would be that Bill's TIP is only £50 more than a copy that doesn't actually fit, so why waste your money - that's less than a tank of fuel's worth. A 3in TIP is worth 5-10BHP over a standard sized TIP, so £150 is a good bang for the buck in the 1.8T tuning stakes.


Looks like a no brainier then the badger 5 wins hands down so I will go that way if I bother at all 

But there is a simple question nobody's answered yet :?:

That is will you even notice 5 - 10 bhp when you have 225 already ??????

People saying its smoother and sounds better is one thing but do you even notice the difference In the power ?????


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Nick 225TT said:


> stewbieTT said:
> 
> 
> > Useful, unbiased comparison of 3in TIPs on Cupra net:
> ...


No brainer between B5 and CM? But flip a coin between SFS and B5?

100% notice, execpt the obvious noise, spooling up seems quicker and everything runs smoother, reduced lag also  :lol:


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

GPT TT said:


> Nick 225TT said:
> 
> 
> > stewbieTT said:
> ...





GPT TT said:


> Nick 225TT said:
> 
> 
> > stewbieTT said:
> ...


Seems there is a badger 5 v2.2 coming out soon so it may be best to wait a bit longer

I have a forge dv and k&n wak box so far as far a engine mods go [smiley=argue.gif]

the badger 5 looks likev the easy kit as it comes with all the hose clips how long of a job is it to fit ?

And who / where is the best place to buy online ?

thanks in advance for any help wih those 2 questions


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Depends what your after. If for B5 go through BIll, if SFS, I would go through them direct.

I have just fitted mine, check out my thread, although I didn't take any photos throughout  it was very easy to fit, like the guy said on the Cupra forum, fits like a glove. The hardest bit was actually just removing the Audi clips holding the old pipes on.

I hear the B5 is harder to fit, but still ok for someone who is half good with a screwdriver!! The SFS doesn't come with a metal adapter, but fits straight on. You can buy a set, like I did of 32 different sizes of Jubillee clips from Aldi for £2.99 which is a bargain, as they are relitivly decent quality too  :lol:


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

I work in industrial engineering so it's child's play to me to fit it that's not an issue 
The British weather is the only challage at the moment it won't stop raining :?

The real issue for me is is it a well worth doing mod or a waste of hard earned cash
as i don't want to spend £150+ and then not even notice the difference ?

The k&n was a good buy as I don't need to buy another paper filter so can see the point ?
The wak box mod was a good buy ( free ) and does sound good too ! No brainier 
The forge dv oo6 was a steal on eBay for 30 I notice a bit of difference it was worth it !

Will ponder a bit longer before I decide I think and do some more research [smiley=book2.gif]
And see if I can find some before and after bhp maps on the 225 bam to see the difference :wink:


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Absolutly worth it 100% mate! I did a lot of research and in the end went for the SFS and Open Jetex Cone filter and what a result! They produced pretty much the best gains, but like I say on my thread added with the 007 and remap stage 1, total different car! Sounds like a monster goes like the clappers!! You won't be dissapointed


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

GPT TT said:


> Absolutly worth it 100% mate! I did a lot of research and in the end went for the SFS and Open Jetex Cone filter and what a result! They produced pretty much the best gains, but like I say on my thread added with the 007 and remap stage 1, total different car! Sounds like a monster goes like the clappers!! You won't be dissapointed


 The sfs looks tempting as you don't have to mess with the cone but you do have to get clips
Where did you get yours from seen them on eBay but it says there is a 14 day wait sod that !


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Nick 225TT said:


> GPT TT said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutly worth it 100% mate! I did a lot of research and in the end went for the SFS and Open Jetex Cone filter and what a result! They produced pretty much the best gains, but like I say on my thread added with the 007 and remap stage 1, total different car! Sounds like a monster goes like the clappers!! You won't be dissapointed
> ...


Sounds about right. They usually don't stock them, so it would have to be made once ordered. But well worth it mate


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

Have ordered a SFS in black so will now be twiddling my thumbs for two weeks :?


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Nick 225TT said:


> Have ordered a SFS in black so will now be twiddling my thumbs for two weeks :?


Check the SFS vs B5 thread, you may have ordered the wrong one mate. :?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

GPT TT said:


> Nick 225TT said:
> 
> 
> > Have ordered a SFS in black so will now be twiddling my thumbs for two weeks :?
> ...


Why is that ?

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

kazinak said:


> GPT TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nick 225TT said:
> ...


He ordered AH/12A. Maybe you should have ordered AH07/80. Which do you have fitted?


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

GPT TT said:


> Nick 225TT said:
> 
> 
> > Have ordered a SFS in black so will now be twiddling my thumbs for two weeks :?
> ...


nope its the right one "thick all the way down" checked this if it dont match the photo I will be sending it back as I paid with papal and used ebay so it will be item not as described if it dont match the picture simple as :roll:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390437139...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2478wt_853


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Nick 225TT said:


> GPT TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nick 225TT said:
> ...


http://www.sfsperformance.co.uk/prod_ca ... ?make=audi AH07/A is what you should be after mate.


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

too late now thats whats ordered picture shows the one thats fat all the way down like i said if its wrong its going back


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Nick 225TT said:


> too late now thats whats ordered picture shows the one thats fat all the way down like i said if its wrong its going back


Yeah no question about it, looks a 3' TIP, but because it's a 3' TIP doesn't mean it would fit your engine code.


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

GPT TT said:


> Nick 225TT said:
> 
> 
> > too late now thats whats ordered picture shows the one thats fat all the way down like i said if its wrong its going back
> ...


they accept returns if it dont fit it goes back simples [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

GPT TT said:


> Nick 225TT said:
> 
> 
> > too late now thats whats ordered picture shows the one thats fat all the way down like i said if its wrong its going back
> ...


the cupra type "r" has exacly the same engine as the 225 tt
so it will fit I think : )

we haf ways ; )

cupra type r engine bay .............










Audi tt engine bay ................


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

BAM engined TIPs will be same as LCR's
APX wont.. but can be adapted with some additional parts


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

badger5 said:


> BAM engined TIPs will be same as LCR's
> APX wont.. but can be adapted with some additional parts


Mines a bam so it will be OK I think not going to lose sleep over it 
Where there's a will there's a way


----------

